# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Mated Queens for Sale

## williehendry

I have a number of mated queens from good stock--surplus to requirements. These are available now. Please phone Willie Hendry 01316631785 or 07929708448.. £30.00 each.

----------


## gavin

Hi Willie

Welcome to the forum.  Just curious on behalf of anyone thinking of buying them, how do you define good stock, and what kind of honeybee are they?

I removed your duplicate post in the queen raising area.  One post will do!

cheers

Gavin

----------

